# Daryl Morey regrets Jeremy Lin cut



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey regrets letting go of New York Knicks point guard Jeremy Lin.
> 
> "We should have kept [Jeremy Lin]. Did not know he was this good," Morey wrote on his official Twitter account on Thursday. "Anyone who says they knew misleading U."
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...regrets-cutting-new-york-knicks-pg-jeremy-lin


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Twice as bad as he went to the Knicks who were looking at dropping to 11th out in the EAST until Jeremy came on in the 1st Q vs the Nets. 

Now they are 8th in the EAST and seemingly climbing.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

No shit.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

He wouldn't have gotten the chance behind both Lowry and Dragic. 

It does hurt that draft pick though.


----------

